# MS ACCESS 2007-How to track table changes?



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,
I'm currently using MS Access 2007, I have created sereval Tables and Queries and Reports. I have made 1 table with about 26 columns. How can i track on a daily basics which records have been modified. What i want idealy is a report that can show me the whole record and highlight just the column information that was changed, edited, or modified. Any suggestions? Im not that computer litterate so you will have to dumb it down if you will. I dont write the macros in SQL i only use the wizards to create tabels and reports and queries. Hope yall can help me out, Thanks


----------



## GreekWarrior26 (Feb 21, 2012)

Interesting question, I found a site that will sell you videos of how to use Access, including how to track table changes. It is pretty pricey, at about $40.00, but that might be an option for you. Here is the site: Track Table Changes Access 2007 Training Videos
I also found this article which shows you how to log edits in Access: Allen Browne - Creating an Audit Log


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

How are you entering data in the table? through a form?


----------



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

yes through a form.


----------



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

also there is NOT multiple users on this it is just a single file. So i don't need to track the "who" made changes only need to track what changes were made and at what time.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

I have been working on this. One last question: Do you need to know every change that was made to a record or just know that the record was changed?
Eg if a record was changed twice in one day do you need to know about both times or just the last time?


----------



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok ideally a report that shows every change then a seperate one that shows only the records that have had changes made. And yes if the record changed 2x in one day i would need to know what change was made both time. If possible can the changes that were made be highlighted so we could quickly identify them?


----------



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, if you can make the queries i can make the reports filter to changes made today, this week, this month, certain time cahnges were made, etc. Right?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

OK we can do that but it just got a whole lot more complicated.
Can you attach an empty, zipped version of your current database?


----------



## mattheworsak (Aug 22, 2011)

It's too big of a file. Email me at ************** and ill send it to you.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

It shouldn't be that big if you remove all the data and zip it.
If it really is that big once you have done this then rather upload it to a free upload site like mediafire and then post the link in your next post.
Unfortunately I do not give support through email and everything should be kept in the public forum for other people to benefit.


----------



## mgatof (May 22, 2012)

I am trying to create an audit log on an access database to track changes to records on a form. Whenever a change is made I would like access to record in a separate table what the value was before and what it was after for any field in the form. Could you help? I really appreciate your time.


----------

